# Small Wilderness Cabin



## Win07_351 (Dec 7, 2008)

This man built a small wilderness cabin in the Yukon for about $500. Some beautiful pictures also.

http://www.survivalistboards.com/showthread.php?t=148422


----------



## momtaylor (Jul 3, 2008)

Awesome, had to read the whole thread


----------



## calliesue (Sep 5, 2009)

Nice.Must feel good to be able to build that by yourself.


----------



## calliesue (Sep 5, 2009)

I read the whole thread too.


----------



## Forest (Oct 14, 2010)

Love it.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Not a bad little shed for the price. Looks a lot like the 8x8 chicken house I built as my first project.


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

Looks like a good place to freeze your can off in the winter. It should have at least R34 in the ceiling and R31 in the walls. The woodstove fails safety miserably!!! The door is a total heat loss! I highly doubt that the 2X4 laying on its side will handle any snow load. I have yet to find the way he ran the stovepipe through the roof. No thimble? It may be in a neat spot, but it is not well built or semi safe to sleep in.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Not just 2x4s on their sides, but way too far apart! That roof is going to cave.

A 2x4 on the flat like that is no stronger than a 2x2. Anybody building needs to get a chart on spans for wood before tackling the job.


----------



## Trixters_muse (Jan 29, 2008)

I give him kuddos for building it for so little in such a small amount of time and heaven knows my carpentry experience is pretty much planter boxes, shelves and small tables but my main issue is safety concerns around the stove. I personally wouldn't have the stove on carpet like that. There is a creek so I think I would be hauling some rocks and making some type of hearth/platform for that stove. Maybe some of you have more insight on this, but I just would not put it right on the carpet like that, especially with a wood sub floor. 

I also would have built a small bathroom with a washtub or some kind of setup for bathing and at least an emergency "pee pot" lol. I don't mind doing my business in the woods during the day but I sure would not want to do it there at night and well. Of course I'm a girl, I bet some of you manly men wouldn't see any need for such luxuries


----------



## mamita (May 19, 2008)

I give him kudos for building it so inexpensive and quick, but I'd sure want more wood in that roof. maybe a little different on the porch roofing, too, altho I understand he was using wood there mostly. I'm impressed that he did it all while freezing..lol..now that is true dedication.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

THere's a place that sells sheds along the highway on my way to work. They've retrofitted many of the models to live in. This is in a rural area, so it makes me wonder how many folks are shacking up on relative's land? THere are a few old timer's up here who live in sheds anyways.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

lonelytree said:


> Looks like a good place to freeze your can off in the winter. It should have at least R34 in the ceiling and R31 in the walls. The woodstove fails safety miserably!!! The door is a total heat loss! I highly doubt that the 2X4 laying on its side will handle any snow load. I have yet to find the way he ran the stovepipe through the roof. No thimble? It may be in a neat spot, but it is not well built or semi safe to sleep in.


I did have inklings of Christpher McCandless(sp?) reading that. Hope it eventually works out alright without disaster.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Beats a sharp stick in the eye. Or a drafty wall tent, or backpacking tent. Okay for experimenting.

IF I were building such a cabin, while the hardware/lumber store was still open, I'd get anything but OSB. Shelf life of the cabin is measured in years, not decade....

I'd'a bought a couple rolls of tarpaper, and coated the roof and walls with it.... for a little waterproofing anyhow. Also breaks the wind.

I've slept in ratshacks before... when it's below zero, small woodstoves will keep you warm, as long as you don't burn yourself sitting on them.... there's a mathematical equation about radiant heat losing it's effectiveness, relative to the distance away from the stove. A few feet away, and nothing... especially if your cabin is drafty... you feed the fire and stand next to it, to keep from turning into ice. Nothing beats a real sleeping bag. I've tried to never go with anyone out in the bush, that didn't have a bag that'd keep em alive, without a stove. The stove is nice, but not necessary. Depend on a stove, and you might die.

I think for 500 I could do it up right, with insulation. The 'up to code' 12x20 kennel/storage house is currently right at 2K. Put some linoleum on the floor, and paint on the walls, and it's good to go.


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

texican said:


> I think for 500 I could do it up right, with insulation. The 'up to code' 12x20 kennel/storage house is currently right at 2K. Put some linoleum on the floor, and paint on the walls, and it's good to go.


I have to agree. When I built the chicken house it cost about 150 and that had a steel roof that was 90. 8 sheets of ply and 30 or so 2x4's is it.


----------

